# bath meet for a fairy do?



## cyberfairy (Nov 24, 2005)

hellooo....tis my birthday on the 30th Nov and will be in the wonderous  Bell in Walcot street on the fair Wednesday itself and maybe the Friday,  Saturday and Sunday  after...  If any urbanites feel like meeting for a pint or a shop or a pasty twould be most fine...


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi Cyberfairy. I would love to and I'm sure fizzer would love to be there as well. But Im going to be in Boston so wont be around. Sorry. But we've gotta hook up again soon.

Cos your fun


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 25, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> hellooo....tis my birthday on the 30th Nov and will be in the wonderous  Bell in Walcot street on the fair Wednesday itself and maybe the Friday,  Saturday and Sunday  after...  If any urbanites feel like meeting for a pint or a shop or a pasty twould be most fine...


Awwww.  That's a wednesday.  I'm not sure I'll be able to make it   But I'll try 

If not, I'll probably pop in to see someone on saturday anyway, so I may well see you then.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> hellooo....tis my birthday on the 30th Nov and will be in the wonderous  Bell in Walcot street on the fair Wednesday itself and maybe the Friday,  Saturday and Sunday  after...  If any urbanites feel like meeting for a pint or a shop or a pasty twould be most fine...



Ahhh the Bell. Does everyone still move on to the hat and feather later?

I miss Bath.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 25, 2005)

Ha!ha!HA!..I know where the Bell AND Walcot St is!...but I promise I won't turn up.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 25, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Ahhh the Bell. Does everyone still move on to the hat and feather later?
> 
> I miss Bath.


The hat's closed down   It's a poxy "bar & grill" thing now.

On the up side, I've been in the bell quite a lot recently and it's better than I remember.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 25, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Ahhh the Bell. Does everyone still move on to the hat and feather later?
> 
> I miss Bath.


 The Hat & Feather is now the Hudson Grill - not worth setting foot in from the reports I've been given......

Sorry - fractionman beat me to it.....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2005)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> The hat's closed down   It's a poxy "bar & grill" thing now.
> 
> On the up side, I've been in the bell quite a lot recently and it's better than I remember.



It was a shitty place anyway, but the remaining members of Hawkwind saw me do an impromptu gig their once and asked us to a party.

I loved the Bells take a ciggy and put 15p in the pot honesty tray thing, free fags!!

And table footie a plenty


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 25, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> hellooo....tis my birthday on the 30th Nov and will be in the wonderous  Bell in Walcot street on the fair Wednesday itself and maybe the Friday,  Saturday and Sunday  after...  If any urbanites feel like meeting for a pint or a shop or a pasty twould be most fine...



I think we'll be up for the weekend sessions


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 25, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> It was a shitty place anyway



The Hat & Feather - shitty????

I take it you've never been to the Old England then. (Bristol).


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 25, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> It was a shitty place anyway, but the remaining members of Hawkwind saw me do an impromptu gig their once and asked us to a party.
> 
> I loved the Bells take a ciggy and put 15p in the pot honesty tray thing, free fags!!



It's not there anymore because to many twats were stealing fags.  

And the hat was _miles_ better than the bell, but we could argue the toss on that one all day.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> The Hat & Feather - shitty????
> 
> I take it you've never been to the Old England then. (Bristol).



I wouldn't even go to the Beehive in Bath  with it's sicky sawdust floor.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 25, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I wouldn't even go to the Beehive in Bath  with it's sicky sawdust floor.


That's gone too   It's now the 'Grappa bar'.  Bastards.  Where am I supposed to get that toxic orange cider now?


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 28, 2005)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> That's gone too   It's now the 'Grappa bar'.  Bastards.  Where am I supposed to get that toxic orange cider now?


the ram in widcombe or for some even madder stuff, try the Farmhouse in Lansdown..you have to ask for Black Rat and not have anything planned...


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 28, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I think we'll be up for the weekend sessions


  *thinks about vacuuming, dims lights instead....you'll get to meet mr td


----------

